# Gaming Laptop gesucht



## Ruffy841 (30. Dezember 2012)

Hallo miteinander 

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Laptop mit so ein paar Sonderwünschen.
Mein aktueller ist der Acer Aspire 5942G http://static.trustedreviews.com/94/010f51/5b35/12821-img4027s.jpg

Austattung:

- Core i5-460M 2.53 GHz
- ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5650 mit 1GB
- 15,6" HD LED LCD
- 8 GB DDR3 
- 500 GB HDD
- Bluetooth 3.0, WLAN b/g/n, GBit-LAN
- USB 2.0
- Blueray Player + DVD Brenner
- Windows 7
- Beleuchtete Tastatur


Ich weiß zum Zocken ist ein Desktop Rechner alle male besser den habe ich auch  aber brauche auch mal was für unterwegs.
Leider liegt mein Limit bei 1000€ max. Vielleicht kennt ihr ja den ein oder anderen Laptop der für das Geld folgende Ausstattung hat.

Der Neue Laptop sollte wenn möglich folgende Ausstattung haben:

- Core i7-3630QM 2,4 GHz
- GeForce® GTX 660M
- 15,6 - 17,3" Anti-Reflection Bildschirm mit Full-HD-Auflösung
- 500-1000 GB HDD Festplatte + Slot für ggf. SSD aufrüstung
- 8 GB DDR3 Speicher
- Blueray Player + DVD Brenner
- USB 3.0 
- Bluetooth 4.0, WLAN b/g/n, GBit-LAN
- HDMI Anschluss
- Beleuchtete Tastatur

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir da weiter helfen


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2012)

Hier wär ein Vorschlag für ein bissi mehr:


Schenker XMG A722-8AR Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
das BS könntest du dir hier extra besorgen:


http://www.amazon.de/Windows-Home-P...PJZO/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1356890605&sr=8-2
Gruß


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (30. Dezember 2012)

http://aldi.medion.com/md99085/at/?refPage=aldi

Was besseres gibt's nicht...


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2012)

Oder das Aber war jenes nicht nur im Ösiland erhältlich..?

Gruß


----------



## Ruffy841 (30. Dezember 2012)

CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> MEDION® ERAZER® X7820 (MD 99085)
> 
> Was besseres gibt's nicht...


 
Den gibts leider nur in Österreich für den Preis ?


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (30. Dezember 2012)

Sorry...


----------



## th_fn_styles (30. Dezember 2012)

Der PCGH-Preisvergleich spuckt mit all deinen Anforderungen nur etwas für mindestens 200 €mehr aus. Hier ist dann aber auch bereits eine SSD mit d'rin, dafür eine Vorgänger-CPU.


----------



## facehugger (30. Dezember 2012)

CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Sorry...


Kein Ding, die Empfehlung war ja Spitze Aber Aldi-Hofer gibts glaube ich nur dort. Keine Ahnung, ob Medion "das Teil" auch in Deutschland online anbietet/verschickt oder ob das Angebot nur für diese Filialen in Austria gilt. Bei deinem Link stand dazu ja nix...

Gruß


----------



## Skillar (30. Dezember 2012)

Scheinbar soll dieses 'Notebook' eventuell auch bei ALDI Nord/Süd in ähnlicher Variante angeboten werden.

@Ruffy841
Sicher dass du einen solches bauartbedingtes Monster haben möchtest?
Schließlich hält der Akku relativ kurz, es ist unheimlich schwer und dazu laut während des Spielens. Habe mich in meinem Falle letztlich dagegen entschieden.


----------



## Ruffy841 (30. Dezember 2012)

Echt Schade das Teil hatte ja alles was ich suchte bis auf Blueray Laufwerk =/ aber ist auch schone wenn man sich den Bestellt und Garantie wenn mal was dran kommt

Der neue Laptop soll auch jeden fall von der Grafikkarte her Battlefield 3 auf Hoch schaffen.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (30. Dezember 2012)

Da gibt's noch das Deviltech Hellfire DTX: 15,6 oder 17,3" FHD i7 3630M 660M und Bluraylaufwerk und 8GB


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

Was sagste zu dem?

zwar ne alte gtx670m, aber die leistung is supi  

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 (MD 98054)


----------



## Ruffy841 (30. Dezember 2012)

the.hai schrieb:


> Was sagste zu dem?
> 
> zwar ne alte gtx670m, aber die leistung is supi
> 
> MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X6821 (MD 98054)


 
Sieht auch nice aus aber wenn ich dann die anderen Aldi Notebook von Hofer sehe im Vergleich ist der von Hofer im Preis leistung wieder besser xD und Medion na ja hatte mal 2 Lappi davon aber haben nicht lange gehalten leider =/


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

Wann haste deine Erfahrungen mit Medion gemacht? denn mittlerweile haben sie sich weiterentwickelt.

Ja das von Aldi Hofer ist ein Knaller, absolut, aber ja leider im Ausland^^


----------



## Ruffy841 (30. Dezember 2012)

Mal so ne Frage am rande.

Den Laptop den ich aktuell habe (Daten 1. Post) ist jetzt 2 Jahre alt, also Garantie zu ende und ist ohne beschädigung, läuft einwandfrei bis auf der Akku der hält max noch 1,5 std.
Der Neupreis lag damals bei 800€ und würde gerne wissen was der jetzt noch so wert währe wenn ich ihn jetzt Verkaufe.

Je nach dem was der noch bringt kann ich ja das max. Geld für den neuen Lappi höher setzen.


----------



## the.hai (30. Dezember 2012)

Wertschätzungen sind außerhalb des Marktplatzes untersagt und dafür hast du noch keine Rechte.

Schau einfach bei Ebay, was ähnliche Geräte noch erzielen.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (30. Dezember 2012)

Ja mal googeln... Ich hab mein 2J altes 800€ Lappi (Acer Aspire 7741G) für 520 weggehauen 

Edit:
http://hawkforce.de/product_info.php?products_id=25&config


----------



## Skillar (31. Dezember 2012)

Gerne werden Beiträge einfach überlesen. 


> Scheinbar soll dieses 'Notebook' eventuell auch bei ALDI Nord/Süd in ähnlicher Variante angeboten werden.
> 
> @Ruffy841
> Sicher dass du einen solches bauartbedingtes Monster haben möchtest?
> Schließlich hält der Akku relativ kurz, es ist unheimlich schwer und dazu laut während des Spielens. Habe mich in meinem Falle letztlich dagegen entschieden.


Also auf diese Möglichkeit warten und andersweitig kaufen.


----------



## facehugger (31. Dezember 2012)

Kannst ja mal bei Aldi nachfragen Hier hätte ich noch was gefunden:


Lenovo IdeaPad Y580, Core i7-3610QM, 8GB RAM, 1000GB, FreeDOS (M772RGE) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wenn dich das spiegelnde Display nicht stört, ist die P/L relativ ok. Wie du günstig an Win7 herankommst, hatte ich dir ja in meinem ersten Post aufgezeigt...

 Gruß


----------



## Ruffy841 (31. Dezember 2012)

Betriebssystem habe ich alles da aber Danke  

Habe mir mal so seiten angeguckt wo man wunsch zusammenstellung machen kann leider muss ich dazu sagen das 3 Sachen da nicht so top sind.

1. Preis meist zu teuer =/ 
2. Wenn man gutes P/L hat das man keine beleuchtete Tastatur hat =( 
3. Sehen die Optisch alles andere als gut aus xD meiner meinung nach.

Danke schon einmal für die bisher gezeigten seiten und Laptops 

Hoffe das noch weitere Vorschläge folgen


----------



## Ruffy841 (31. Dezember 2012)

Skillar schrieb:


> Gerne werden Beiträge einfach überlesen.
> 
> Also auf diese Möglichkeit warten und andersweitig kaufen.


 
Da so meine wunschvorstellungso ab 1100 Teuros los geht muss ich eh erst mein alten erst verkaufen xD Die Akkuleistung selber ist für mich nicht so entscheident so 3 Std. reichen mir voll aus da wenn er als Zocker ersatz läuft eh nur über Netzkabel betrieben wird.


----------



## Ruffy841 (1. Januar 2013)

Was haltet ihr den hier von ? http://www.medion.com/de/prod/MEDION%C2%AE+ERAZER%C2%AE+X7817+%28MD+98116%29/30014153A1?category=gamer_notebooks&wt_mc=de.intern.projekt.kb-notebook.on-ma&wt_cw=30.2.8&utm_source=shop&utm_medium=nbberater&utm_term={charge}&utm_campaign=intern

gegen über dem von Hofer angebotenen Medion Laptop aber kostet 200€ mehr =/


----------



## mikee (2. Januar 2013)

> mySN.de | XMG XIRIOS XESIA | buy Schenker Notebooks - XMG P502 PRO Gaming Notebook 39,6cm (15.6")



Ich würde den nehmen.
-3,1kg inkl Akku.(Dein Medion 17" Vorschlag;Gewicht: ca. 3.820 g inkl. Akku)
-Display port anschluss usw.
-Auch mit richtigen Gamer Grakas ausstattbar.


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

Ruffy841 schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr den hier von ?  http://www.medion.com/de/prod/MEDION%C2%AE+ERAZER%C2%AE+X7817+%28MD+98116%29/30014153A1?category=gamer_notebooks&wt_mc=de.intern.projekt.kb-notebook.on-ma&wt_cw=30.2.8&utm_source=shop&utm_medium=nbberater&utm_term={charge}&utm_campaign=intern
> 
> gegen über dem von Hofer angebotenen Medion Laptop aber kostet 200€ mehr =/





mikee schrieb:


> Ich würde den nehmen.
> -3,1kg inkl Akku.(Dein Medion 17" Vorschlag;Gewicht: ca. 3.820 g inkl. Akku)
> -Display port anschluss usw.
> -Auch mit richtigen Gamer Grakas ausstattbar.



Der medion ist ne alte Generation...grad die CPU.

Und der von mySN? mit gleicher Ausstattung kostet er wohl mehr. richtige Gamergraka? displayport? wozu? ca 150€ teurer wie der von mir nachfolgend empfohlene Lappi.

Medion hat nen NEUEN im Angebot, unschlagbar.. 3630QM, GTX670MX, 17" mattes HD Display - 1099€

MEDIONshop Deutschland | MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 (MD98256)

(P.S. gutschein: 2013 = 20,13€ rabatt)


----------



## Ruffy841 (2. Januar 2013)

Also die XMG Laptops mit Wunschausstattung kosten dann mal schnell 1500€ =/ so viel soll des dann doch nicht werden.

Zudem Medion Laptop wäre das den so ein großer Unterschied ? 

Weil den ich oben gepostet hatte hat:

MEDION® ERAZER® X7817 (MD 98116)

- Intel® Core™ i7-2670QM Prozessor
- Arbeitsspeicher Kapazität: 8GB
- Festplattenkapazität: 750GB
- SSD Kapazität: 80GB
- NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX670M DirectX® 11 Grafik
mit 1536 MB GDDR5 Speicher und digitalem HDMI Audio-/Video-Ausgang
+ NVIDIA® Optimus™ Technologie
- Blu-ray-Leselaufwerk/Multistandard-DVD-/CD-Brenner
mit DVD-RAM und Dual-Layer-Unterstützung
- USB 3.0
- Bluetooth 4.0

Der hat zwar jetzt den 2. Generation vom Core i7 aber ist doch gleiche Taktfrequenz: 2,4GHz hat blueray und sogar ne SSD Festplatte schon drin.

Der MEDION® ERAZER® X7819 (MD98256)

- Intel® Core™ i7-3630QM Prozessor
- Arbeitsspeicher Kapazität: 16GB
- Festplattenkapazität: 750GB
- NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 670MX DirectX® 11 Grafik
mit 1536 MB GDDR5 Speicher und digitalem HDMI®-Audio-/Video-Ausgang
+ NVIDIA® Optimus™ Technologie
-Multistandard-DVD-/CD-Brenner*
- USB 3.0 
- Bluetooth 4.0

Hier fehlt mir halt das Blueray Laufwerk und wofür braucht man 16GB Arbeitsspeicher !? o0  ...die Graka istnur minimal besser und CPU na ja


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

Ist Bluray so wichtig? ich kenn keinen der welche guckt^^ wir gucken alles von festplatten.

der medion hat ne aktuelle graka, keine umgelabelte gtx570m, bessere cpu...hmm kostet nen 100er weniger

ne SSd würde man also locker für die 100we differenz kriegen, das mit dem bluray kann aber ein problem werden.

wenn dann den hier, der hat wenigstens ne aktuelle cpu und ssd^^:  Medion Erazer X6821, Core i7-3610QM, 16GB, 830GB (MD98056/30013958) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Ruffy841 (2. Januar 2013)

Ich gucke  nur Original Blueray Filme oder über Maxdome ...und wenn ich mit dem Lappy bei meiner Freundin bin ersetzt er den Blueray player den sie nicht besitzt ^^.

im heutigen zeitalter ist mir ne SSD + Normaler Festplatte schon wichtig.

in der Rangliste der Graka liegt die GTX 670M ein platz unter die GTX 670MX merkt man das den deutschlich? kann ich mir eigentlich nicht vorstellen.

Was ist den der vorteil der neuren CPU gegen der älteren obwohl sie die gleiche Core Anzahl haben so wie Taktzahl ist dochnur das mit 2. und 3. Generation oder ?


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> Ist Bluray so wichtig? ich kenn keinen der welche guckt^^ wir gucken alles von festplatten.
> 
> der medion hat ne aktuelle graka, keine umgelabelte gtx570m, bessere cpu...hmm kostet nen 100er weniger
> 
> ...



schau dir den an, der hat alles 

neueste generationen verbrauchen halt weniger strom und grad jeder gaming laptop kann froh sein, bischen länger ohne steckdose auszukommen.


----------



## Ruffy841 (2. Januar 2013)

the.hai schrieb:


> schau dir den an, der hat alles
> 
> neueste generationen verbrauchen halt weniger strom und grad jeder gaming laptop kann froh sein, bischen länger ohne steckdose auszukommen.


 

Was das den für eine Aussage -.- Ich habe mir das Teil angeguckt und sehe bis auf den Prozessor der einen Takt von 2,3 GHz hat und 16GB nix anders. Der von mir geposte hat tackt 2,4 GHz und 8 GB speicher +Tastaturbeleuchtung(Hat der von dir nicht)...Aber egal ich wollte den unterschied erklärt haben wieso die 3. Generation vom Core i7 so besser ist wie der aus der 2. Generation


----------



## the.hai (2. Januar 2013)

Sie verbrauchen weniger stroom und sind schneller.

www.eigeninitiative-ftw.de ....^^

Intel Core i7 3610QM: Benchmarks verdeutlichen Leistungsschub im Gegensatz zum Vorgänger - 19 bis 22 Prozent mehr Performance

Core i7-3610QM Vs i7-2670QM : Notebook and Laptop Processors

Im Test: Intel Ivy Bridge Dual-Core Prozessoren - Notebookcheck.com Tests

Und ich würde bei so einer teuren neuanschaffung auch das aktuellste kaufen, wenn man noch die wahl hat.

P.S. das mit der tastatur hatte ich übersehen, da die medions ansonsten ja schon gleich aussehen. es ist halt schwer mit bluray im rahmen zu bleiben.


----------



## Alex555 (2. Januar 2013)

Ruffy841 schrieb:


> Also die XMG Laptops mit Wunschausstattung kosten dann mal schnell 1500€ =/ so viel soll des dann doch nicht werden.
> 
> 
> Hier fehlt mir halt das Blueray Laufwerk und wofür braucht man 16GB Arbeitsspeicher !? o0  ...die Graka istnur minimal besser und CPU na ja


 
DIE GTX 670MX ist deutlich schneller. die GTX 670M (OHNE X) ist dazu noch der angestaubte Fermi, die GTX 670MX ist hingegen die neuere Kepler Generation, also schneller und v.a. effizienter! DIe 670MX ist eher mit der GTX 675M zu vergleichen.


----------



## Ruffy841 (2. Januar 2013)

Also fassen wir mal zusammen

Dann suche ich jetzt einen Gaming Laptop mit:

- Core i7 3.Generation mit 2,3 - 2,4 GHz
- GTX 670MX oder GTX 675M
- 8 GB DDR 3
- 500 - 750GB Festplatte
- SSD 80-120GB 
- Blueraylaufwerk
- USB 3.0
- Tastaturbeleuchtung

Noch was vergessen xD? ne denke nicht das sind meine Hauptpunkte ich die gerne hätte...Also damit mal her mit den Vorschlägen ^^ da ich das Buget jetzt eh aufstocken muss da man die wünsche nicht unter 1000€ bekommt lege ich mein maximum auf 1200€ hoch aber auch kein Cent mehr.


----------



## th_fn_styles (2. Januar 2013)

Ohne OS und IMO ohne Tastaturbeleuchtung - one.de

One Gaming Notebook M56-2N (15,6") - one.de

2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 675MX
Intel Core i7-3630QM 2,4GHz
8192MB DDR3 1600Mhz (1x 8192MB)
1. Festplatte 750 GB, 7200upm
2. Festplatte 120GB SATA III Samsung 840 SSD
Blu-Ray Player + DVD Brenner Combo Laufwerk
2x USB 3.0

Summe: 1178,96 Euro


----------



## stadler5 (2. Januar 2013)

Ich hätte einen MSI Barbone 16F3 15,6 zoll mit GTX675M und I7 3630QM 8 GB Ram SSD Samsung 830 256GB (neu Rechnung von Amazon)
DVD Brenner Beleuchtete Steelseries Tastatur (Mehrfarbig) Notebook ist 3,5 Monate alt.

1.250 Euro


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (3. Januar 2013)

Ne die MX ist schon 10-15% schneller als die M

Und der 3xxx i7 auch bis zu 40% (!) als ein 2xxx mit dem selben Takt... (Keine Ahnung ob der Unterschied so Gross ist, er kann von Generation auf neue Generation so groß sein)


----------



## Darkseth (4. Januar 2013)

stadler5 schrieb:


> Ich hätte einen MSI Barbone 16F3 15,6 zoll mit GTX675M und I7 3630QM 8 GB Ram SSD Samsung 830 256GB (neu Rechnung von Amazon)
> DVD Brenner Beleuchtete Steelseries Tastatur (Mehrfarbig) Notebook ist 3,5 Monate alt.
> 
> 1.250 Euro



Naja.. Wenn man auf die SSD + Beleuchtete Tastatur (wobei, vll gibts die auch auf Anfrage) verzichtet, gibts bei Hawkforce nen Luna mit i7 + 7970m (40-50% schneller als 675m)



CRY_OF_FE4R schrieb:


> Und der 3xxx i7 auch bis zu 40% (!) als ein 2xxx mit dem selben Takt... (Keine Ahnung ob der Unterschied so Gross ist, er kann von Generation auf neue Generation so groß sein)


 
Nichtmal Ansatzweise. Ivy Bridge war nur ein kleines "refresh", und nichts neues. Die sind eher 5-10% schneller als die alten beim gleichen Takt. Wenns hoch kommt


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (4. Januar 2013)

Ich sach ja deshalb auch er kann so hoch sein. Sieht man ja auch dran das bei Grakas die 670MX schneller ist als die 675M...


----------



## cgn_tiger (4. Januar 2013)

Also ich habe parallel zu meinem Desktop PC einem asus g73sw diesen könnte ich dir mit 3D Kit für 1000€ überlassen da ich mir nun den neusten holen werde


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (5. Januar 2013)

Nee der hat nur ne 460... Würde ich nicht machen


----------



## Ruffy841 (6. Januar 2013)

Gebraucht kaufe ich eh nicht ^^ ich hole mir wenn Aktuell und Neu


----------

